# memstick tmp and var



## OH (Mar 28, 2012)

I've been toying with the FreeBSD 9.0 amd64 memstick trying to get the "Live CD" part to be more useful.

In the current configuration /tmp and /var are rather small ramdisks.

I want these partitions to be bigger and eventually have more control over what's on them exactly (a security/clamav database (+/- 85MB) for starters).

I can't find how these partitions are created, how their size is determined or where the "skeleton-content" comes from. Can anyone put me in the right direction?


----------



## wblock@ (Mar 28, 2012)

mfsBSD has a more polished setup, including scripts to build it from scratch.  Also, I found this a couple of days ago which has a nice little section on converting the CD to a memory stick image and customizing the contents: Setup a Home Server with FreeBSD and ZFS


----------



## OH (Mar 28, 2012)

Thanks for the reply, but I wasn't really looking for alternatives, creating a new bigger memstick on the basis of the original isn't all that hard.

I was hoping to learn more about the details of how these memory partitions are setup and how to make adjustments since I get out of space errors on /var when clamscanning an ntfs partition from the memstick.

There is nothing in /etc/fstab or /etc/rc.conf, so I need some pointers on how to proceed...


----------

